# Adrian's scale model buildings



## Adrian Crenganis (Jun 5, 2011)

*"ARCADIA HOSPITAL IASI"
Scale: 1:100*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Country side house
Scale: 1:43*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Train layout houses.
Scale 1:87*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Second house*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Train station*


----------

